# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Future Military weapons

## MementoMori

Ok, i need to know what you people know of groundbreaking future weapons be it small arms all the way up to weapons systems in outer space. I'm writing a book, and i want to know what the public thinks is coming and what they see it evolving into. 

Anyone with knowledge regarding energy weapons?
Anyone know of large scale remakes of things such as tanks, sub, jet planes and the weapons systems included?

Also what do you prefer the more realistic look of current weapons, or the smooth more sci-fi look.

think of our military weaponry then think of say... Mass Effect's style of weaponry....

I'm looking for opinions and information i may have missed. Not long arguments and trolling drowning this thread.

This is very interesting:http://freedomslighted.wordpress.com/page/2/
I found the weapon to look very sci-fi even though it's current technology, they didn't cram it into the crappy current style of weaponry.

----------


## Ynot

*Rail guns*
The US Navy has a prototype rail run on one of it's ships
http://www.technologyreview.com/Info.../?nlid=857&a=f

----------


## ninja9578

Sonic weapons are cool.  :smiley: 

The coolest futuristic weapon:

----------


## MementoMori

> *Rail guns*
> The US Navy has a prototype rail run on one of it's ships
> http://www.technologyreview.com/Info.../?nlid=857&a=f



That deffinitely is going in it! Holy crap! lol

----------


## Ynot

are you only interested in weapons?
or anything military related?

Cause some of the most interesting things (IMO anyway) are far from weapon based

Check this
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/....php?t=75601#4

----------


## MementoMori

well, move book is based in the future but it's set in the most plausible version one could think of. Like there are some cool things in it but it's really just a couple doable steps forwards in a lot of the tech we already have. That way nothing's outrageous, and it seems even more like "hmm, this could actually happen". It's a what if story that comes very close to _i just could happen._ 

So yeah, anything will be very helpful a very much appreciated!

----------


## Ynot

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/01/sci-fi-weapons/

----------

